# SaltMarsh Heron 18 Build



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Got that busket too!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks really nice, congrats!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, I saw this skiff being built and fell in love with the color combination. Great looking skiff.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Got that busket too!


Ha, Gotta have the $40 bucket. It actually is nice to throw wet stuff or anything extra I don't want in the hatches, with the top its extra dry/wet storage.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

paint it black said:


> Dude, I saw this skiff being built and fell in love with the color combination. Great looking skiff.


Appreciate it! Really happy with the way it turned out looking.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chumplz said:


> Ha, Gotta have the $40 bucket. It actually is nice to throw wet stuff or anything extra I don't want in the hatches, with the top its extra dry/wet storage.


That color scheme is growing on me...beautiful boat! 
I have a YETI decal on a milk crate for my anchor.


----------



## Hooked422 (Aug 20, 2020)

That is one beautiful skiff! !!!!


----------



## reelnsnook2001 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice Rig. Looks like it matches your house 😉


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome.

Is that padding stuff the new aqua trac or seadek? Like the look of it.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Impressed on your draft with that motor...thought it would sit lower. Nice job man. Looks good


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

That color combo is great! I love it! What is the name of that green? It's incredible!


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

captjsanchez said:


> Impressed on your draft with that motor...thought it would sit lower. Nice job man. Looks good


It’s 353 lbs, so I think only 10lbs more than the zuke you usually see on this rig. I haven’t had it on the flats yet but will post some real draft numbers after. I also went all lithium, both house and TM so likely shaved 50lbs there. Cheers and thank you!


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

sjestok said:


> That color combo is great! I love it! What is the name of that green? It's incredible!


Thank you for the kind words! It’s called Everglade from Behr.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

topnative2 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Is that padding stuff the new aqua trac or seadek? Like the look of it.


Thanks a ton. It’s sea dek. Camel over beach sand I believe.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

reelnsnook2001 said:


> Nice Rig. Looks like it matches your house 😉


I waited 10 months, so during my boredom I painted my door the same as hull color just to see what it looked like. 😂


----------



## Dbrault17 (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow! Love the details.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Chumplz said:


> I waited 10 months, so during my boredom I *painted my door the same as hull color* just to see what it looked like. 😂


right on dude... 
I normally avoid these threads as It makes me start thinking I need another boat.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

One badass skiff. Glad to see another Heron owner 🤘🏼


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Austin Rudd said:


> One badass skiff. Glad to see another Heron owner 🤘🏼


Cheers dude! Hopefully we can get a bunch of SaltMarsh/Ankona owners together in 2021.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

mro said:


> right on dude...
> I normally avoid these threads as It makes me start thinking I need another boat.


What are you running now?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Chumplz said:


> What are you running now?


Times for me have changed . Currently I've got two aluminum boats, 17 and a 12 footer.
There's some pics of the 17' in the "bragging section" last year.
Not much to brag about but I can launch/retrieve them by myself.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Chumplz said:


> Cheers dude! Hopefully we can get a bunch of SaltMarsh/Ankona owners together in 2021.


I’m always down!


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Chumplz said:


> Thank you to Erin, Rory, Mel and the whole crew at Salt Marsh/Ankona. Worth the wait and more.
> 
> View attachment 170791
> View attachment 170795
> ...


Bad asssssss!!


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

tractortitan said:


> Bad asssssss!!


Thanks a ton!


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Update: Got her just above 45 mph solo in the intracoastal at 5400 rpm. I had 4 adults on the skiff just taking a cruise this past Sunday and comfortably ran at 35mph all day at 4800 rpms. Really impressed with the boat. I walk the gunnels around the bench with ease and poled her around a ton on Saturday around the lagoon and was impressed at how easy is it to turn and get moving. Boat is pretty damn dry and looking forward to getting her beachside for poon this summer down south. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful Skiff!! Quick question, how are you securing the bucket to your poling platform?


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Beautiful Skiff!! Quick question, how are you securing the bucket to your poling platform?


Big ass zip ties, it doesn't move. I have now lost two Yeti bucket lids tho (yes I am an idiot). I drove from South Florida to Orlando and the top didn't come off so I thought I was good to go. I was wrong, if you are going to run the bucket setup and have a top I would strap it down with a bungee when running or trailering. Also, FYI Yeto buckets have spots you can run the zips through the side of the bucket to connect to platform.


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

Erin is awesome! Congrats on the boat


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks awesome!!


----------

